
Ask HN: Mailing list solutions? - cconstantin
Any recommended solutions for creating and managing a mailing list for a personal project?
======
frabrunelle
[https://buttondown.email/](https://buttondown.email/)

I haven't used it yet, but I'm planning to use it for a personal project. I
like that it has built-in support for Markdown.

------
vfulco2
Mailchimp has turned out to be chock-full of functionality for my first
experiments with a drip email marketing/educational campaign for my
resume/LinkedIn Profiles/career counseling biz. Free up to 2000 subs and a ton
of different templates to choose from.

------
flaviocopes
For a simple mailing list, I'd use TinyLetter or buttondown.email, they are
both great. The latter lets you write in Markdown, pretty convenient.

Seva (formerly ConvertKit) if you need more automation and you need to manage
different segments.

------
wingerlang
Maybe TinyLetter [https://www.tinyletter.com/](https://www.tinyletter.com/)
(by mailchimp)

------
soulchild37
[https://tinyletter.com](https://tinyletter.com) , free subservice from
MailChimp

------
slater
mailchimp is free for small projects

[https://mailchimp.com/pricing/](https://mailchimp.com/pricing/)

